# who do you think are the best labs atm!?



## Zzz102 (Apr 6, 2010)

used pro chem test e bit back. wasnt good, switch to banned lab test e and deca rohm and 1.5 stone heavier..

next cycle thinking doin tri test and tren

both rohm...but w

hat are peoples thoughts on these 2 by rohm as heard test hep by them is a bit crap lately...

also any other good labs? what you using?


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

Zzz102 said:


> used pro chem test e bit back. wasnt good, switch to banned lab test e and deca rohm and 1.5 stone heavier..
> 
> next cycle thinking doin tri test and tren
> 
> ...


unlucky that you dident have any luck with pc mate ,must of been a bad or underdosed batch and with there rep that dont happen to often ..

imo and ill prob get a bit of s h it for this but i think and its just imo ,rohm and pro chem are the same lab ,if they are so what? it means only that some of there same batchs maybe be there same (good or bad)

funny how rohm test hep is getting bad reviews (its just test e ) and pro chems test e is also lol

there two of the best well reped labs in the uk and there products are good and i would trust them tbo ..

lets look at what others there is -

gb pahrma and lixus - wouldent bother

there is two new labs on the market that seem to be flaoting around the uk

isis labs

prestige healthcare uk

both have very little feed back

the above labs seems to be the most popular in the uk at the moment

then there is your euope labs like bd.eu/euro pharma/body nutrision all of which i wouldent use tbo

far east labs

alpha phamra - very good

asia pharma - hmmm ??

max pro-stay away

omega labs -stay away

the list is huge mate and opinains will differ but the most popular in uk at the moment are pro-chem and rolm and most of the time there feedback is great

top 3 labs ready availble

alpha pharma

pro-chem

rohm


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

From my neck of the woods prochem aren't held in as high regard as everywhere else.

Alpha Pharma is top

ROHM

Black Cat

Pinnacle labs

Pilau(for tren)

Pro Chem

Lixus


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Using Sciroxx,ProChem,RHOM @ the mo.

All good for me


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

ProChem or AlphaPharma for me


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

apple have you heard bad reviews about max pro

there alot of it going round my area and when I used I felt I crashed and had no test in me at all, lol wtf

but loads of people use it still ??


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> apple have you heard bad reviews about max pro
> 
> there alot of it going round my area and when I used I felt I crashed and had no test in me at all, lol wtf
> 
> but loads of people use it still ??


iirc big silver back said they were not so good.


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> apple have you heard bad reviews about max pro
> 
> there alot of it going round my area and when I used I felt I crashed and had no test in me at all, lol wtf
> 
> but loads of people use it still ??


max pro is junk mate

made in thiland under very unstrile conditions i belive ,been about for year has max pro and have seen it give people infections down the local gym ,its one of them i would give a wide birth tbo mate


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

apple said:


> max pro is junk mate
> 
> made in thiland under very unstrile conditions i belive ,been about for year has max pro and have seen it give people infections down the local gym ,its one of them i would give a wide birth tbo mate


Ive actually got few bottles myself but stopped and wont use whats left

I cant even describe how sh!t it was, I actually felt shutdown on it, weird as loads of people still keep buying it around my area


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

iv got a ****load of PC gear so i hope its g2g cause im starting it sat

i got test e 300, tren a and EQ


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Ive actually got few bottles myself but stopped and wont use whats left
> 
> I cant even describe how sh!t it was, I actually felt shutdown on it, weird as loads of people still keep buying it around my area


its becasue your avarage joe juice bomb warter wanna be baby at local gyms have an IQ of a five year old ,they simply do not know jack shi t about what there takeing or what certain compounds do .....its unreal tbo mate and fooking stupid ...

leave them too it


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

What made you guys try different labs? why didn't you just stick to prochem for example?


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2012)

apple said:


> its becasue your avarage joe juice bomb warter wanna be baby at local gyms have an IQ of a five year old ,they simply do not know jack shi t about what there takeing or what certain compounds do .....its unreal tbo mate and fooking stupid ...
> 
> leave them too it


couldnt of said it better myself


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

Muscle said:


> What made you guys try different labs? why didn't you just stick to prochem for example?


its like protein brands mate ,people like to try other brands to see what suits them best ...i know your thinking "well steroids are all the same if dosed right" your correct but what differs is how there made and what solvents and oils there made with

one lab could use grape seed oil as the carrier for say test 400 and it could be painfull while another lab invests that little extra £ and uses eo solvent as the carrier giveing a overall smoother less painfull shot but then saying that some people dont get on well with eo and may have elergic reactions to it so the good old grape seed oil test 400 suits them better .....

its all about personal prefrance matey


----------



## danp83 (Oct 16, 2011)

what happened to black widow labs???? used it in 1st and 2nd cycle and loved it


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

danp83 said:


> what happened to black widow labs???? used it in 1st and 2nd cycle and loved it


long gone mate

busted so the story goas

was a decent lab but just like lixus dident last too long ...thats how you can judge a lab mate by how long they have been around and there rep over that time.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

apple have you used, PC Test E 300, Tren A and EQ?


----------



## Zzz102 (Apr 6, 2010)

tprice said:


> apple have you used, PC Test E 300, Tren A and EQ?


i used pc test e, wa ****


----------



## danp83 (Oct 16, 2011)

apple said:


> long gone mate
> 
> busted so the story goas
> 
> was a decent lab but just like lixus dident last too long ...thats how you can judge a lab mate by how long they have been around and there rep over that time.


so lixus is no longer about either then, whats the reasons these labs dont last....poor products or people just sticking to what they know i guess


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

tprice said:


> apple have you used, PC Test E 300, Tren A and EQ?


i have not mate all my comments are based on what i have seen and read over the years and imo 98% of the time you will be good to go but there seems to be the odd sh it batch that slips thu the net so if your one of them to get bad pc gear its just unlucky tbo.lol


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

danp83 said:


> so lixus is no longer about either then, whats the reasons these labs dont last....poor products or people just sticking to what they know i guess


lixus is dieing fast unless they make some remarkable come back then they will be gone within 6 months imo

what makes them not stick around ? GREAD

they will make a killing in the first year of there excistance and then there gear and quality will just fade out to nothing far of dog s h it ..


----------



## danp83 (Oct 16, 2011)

surely you would want to keep products good in order to keep buissiness booming instead of fading away and not making any money


----------



## roadwarrior (Apr 29, 2006)

apple said:


> lixus is dieing fast unless they make some remarkable come back then they will be gone within 6 months imo
> 
> what makes them not stick around ? GREAD
> 
> they will make a killing in the first year of there excistance and then there gear and quality will just fade out to nothing far of dog s h it ..


And then they will reappear with a new name and it'll start all over again.



danp83 said:


> surely you would want to keep products good in order to keep buissiness booming instead of fading away and not making any money


That's how they make their money. Start off with good products, people test them and give them the OK. Then they drop the dosage or don't put anything in their products and people still buy it as the initial test results were good. Now they are making real money by selling bottled oil. It'll take awhile before any one does any more lab tests and the money is rolling in.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

roadwarrior said:


> And then they will reappear with a new name and it'll start all over again.
> 
> That's how they make their money. Start off with good products, people test them and give them the OK. Then they drop the dosage or don't put anything in their products and people still buy it as the initial test results were good. Now they are making real money by selling bottled oil. It'll take awhile before any one does any more lab tests and the money is rolling in.


I really dont get it though as even when using genuine raws and doseing correct margin is still really high

wouldnt it be better to keep it good and long term be richer


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Personally I used Lixus tren ace and it was okay, its the only tren ace ive used though, I used pc test e, tri test 400 and tren e and was not impressed at all, thats the only time ive ever used UGL though.

Persoanlly the difference between Geofman or Zafa test and ugl test is massive imo, with geofman being the best with zero pip and excellent results


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

cannot beat pharma or a homebrew you know is on the ball

the difference is crazy


----------



## danp83 (Oct 16, 2011)

rick89...how easy is it to make homebrew, how cheap is it to do?


----------



## roadwarrior (Apr 29, 2006)

Rick89 said:


> I really dont get it though as even when using genuine raws and doseing correct margin is still really high
> 
> wouldnt it be better to keep it good and long term be richer


You get much richer by selling oil in a bottle. Then when everyone realises and drops you then just start all over a gain with a new name and put a story out that the person behind the downfall is now gone. Of course he's still there and he's the man behind it all.

That's why Pharma is always best and worth the extra, it'll always save you buying a few bottles of oil at £**.


----------



## ojaysmoke (Mar 27, 2010)

im thinking of running a test prop/tren ace cycle in a month or two . what would be the best lab around for that? anyone used pro chem 1rip recently? been hearing good stuff about alpha pharma, do they do a one rip sort of mix?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

ojaysmoke said:


> im thinking of running a test prop/tren ace cycle in a month or two . what would be the best lab around for that? anyone used pro chem 1rip recently? been hearing good stuff about alpha pharma, do they do a one rip sort of mix?


Slight hijack there... I ceeb answering the pro chem Q. Alpha pharma don't do blends. Except for a sust blend they do however produce a mast prop, tren hex and test prop so you could do your own blend.


----------



## visionp (Aug 24, 2010)

A lot of lixus sources are now replacing with GB pharmaceuticals who even though I have not tried yet seem to have a great line of products. Lixus I found to be disappointing and the oil really thick to push through. Using PC now and now have to restrain on the the plunger as really smooth.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

I like to try different labs simply because i find it fun to try different labs and see the results , if their shait i will know after 4-6 weeks if their GTG i will know in the same period of time, and its also good to have different brands available:thumb: cause if one brand is not doing that great for a while you can switch to another brand:thumbup1:


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

Pc equipoise test e are good to go


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Ive used euro pharma "EP" for the last 3 years now wth good results, dont understand why its not mentioned more


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

visionp said:


> A lot of lixus sources are now replacing with GB pharmaceuticals who even though I have not tried yet seem to have a great line of products. Lixus I found to be disappointing and the oil really thick to push through. Using PC now and now have to restrain on the the plunger as really smooth.


Gb haven't even been out a year and there are alot of complants

S h I t lab IMO


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

Would it be worth while doing your own blend for a better alternative to one rip?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Muscle said:


> Would it be worth while doing your own blend for a better alternative to one rip?


Personally yes, as it's easier to adjust compound amounts individually. But for general use it's much easier to go with a rip blend.

Some prefer higher test/tren or mast compared to other compounds.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

ojaysmoke said:


> im thinking of running a test prop/tren ace cycle in a month or two . what would be the best lab around for that? anyone used pro chem 1rip recently? been hearing good stuff about alpha pharma, do they do a one rip sort of mix?


PC 1-Rip has huge PIP problems at the moment, leaving soreness and lumps with 3 friends ive known who have recently used it. But, its not just PC that seem to be having trouble with their 3-in-1 blends, another 250mg blend is crippling ppl too. Ive used both before, ran 9ml of PC 1-Rip EW without any issues, but that was last year.

Id recommend buying each med seperate and mixing them together yourself. Its alot more expensive but will help reduce PIP greatly.

Got a friend about to start Global Britannics 150mg 3-in-1 blend, that mite be spot on at that dose, will ask him later down the line.

Used afew Global Britannic meds and rate them highly.

About to start some Global Solution meds soon, see how they go.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

ive used bio-chem ind fast rip a good few times,and found it very good

and no pip,Isis stuff seems good,tried a few of there bottles...my mates

using the tri tren,and seems happy with it.

If your loaded you can just buy Rohm lol.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Loaded? ROHM have never been that expensive in the first place :001_tt2:

Then again i do have alot of cash so for me its no problem :smartass:



mal said:


> ive used bio-chem ind fast rip a good few times,and found it very good
> 
> and no pip,Isis stuff seems good,tried a few of there bottles...my mates
> 
> ...


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

ROHM and PC should be priced the same. If your paying more for ROHM your being had


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

x2



Clubber Lang said:


> ROHM and PC should be priced the same. If your paying more for ROHM your being had


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

Why are people getting pip from one-rip but if you make your own it would be reduced? what are ProChem doing differently?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Muscle said:


> Why are people getting pip from one-rip but if you make your own it would be reduced? what are ProChem doing differently?


its not just 1-Rip, its near all similar blends at the moment. Could be a test-prop raw powder issue, or a solvent perhaps. I just know from gym friends that PC, ROHM and a brand i cant mention are all painful as fek at the moment.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

all ther gear i use is pip free and half the price


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

How actually bad is pip? if its a little pain I couldn't give a fcuk


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Homebrew? :whistling: :thumb:



mal said:


> all ther gear i use is pip free and half the price


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Muscle said:


> How actually bad is pip? if its a little pain I couldn't give a fcuk


depends on the med. Normally with me i'll get a egg size lump in my glute thats sore to touch and sit on, or if in quads etc they'll be no lump or redness, just a painful area to touch and hurts to walk/move.

could last upto 5-7 days.

PIP from Lixus Sust/Test-400 lasted around 9 days of pure pain, sure i was close to an abcess with that ****e!


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> depends on the med. Normally with me i'll get a egg size lump in my glute thats sore to touch and sit on, or if in quads etc they'll be no lump or redness, just a painful area to touch and hurts to walk/move.
> 
> could last upto 5-7 days.
> 
> PIP from Lixus Sust/Test-400 lasted around 9 days of pure pain, sure i was close to an abcess with that ****e!


Thanks, So how do people continue training if its that bad? :confused1:


----------



## Zzz102 (Apr 6, 2010)

so the general view is theres no difference between pc and rohm.. maybe i got unlucky with pc testanate then was ****e..

what do people think to prochems tri test and tren e in comparison to the same 2 by rohm?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Well i will either be doing PC T400 x800mg

PC Tren x 200mg

or 1G of TestE500 from Prestige Healthcare UK

Gonna be doing both of them but not sure yet what im gonna do first, but will let you know as i will be logging both 



Zzz102 said:


> so the general view is theres no difference between pc and rohm.. maybe i got unlucky with pc testanate then was ****e..
> 
> what do people think to prochems tri test and tren e in comparison to the same 2 by rohm?


----------



## Ling (Feb 22, 2011)

apple said:


> max pro is junk mate
> 
> made in thiland under very unstrile conditions i belive ,been about for year has max pro and have seen it give people infections down the local gym ,its one of them i would give a wide birth tbo mate


I was in a pharmacy in Thailand, a place that knows me. I was being shown various products and asked the pharmacist about Max Pro. She looked at me and gestured like she was flipping a coin and moved her hand away as if to say - heads or tails. 50/50 ... I thought - no thank you.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

I used precision labs test e..was very good no pip and 20lbs up..after pct kept 15lbs


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

why is the banned lab banned? i no who it is i just dono whats up, are they still good to source from...


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

global solutions seems good, iv not used yet tho anyone heard of them there going for pip free aas......

Prestige Healthcare UK look promising also.


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Bayer, Unigen, Alpha Pharma. Thai dbol too.


----------



## Robw (Aug 29, 2009)

Been using deutsch labs multi dose for a few months now and very good as good as any pharma I have used


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Robw said:


> Been using deutsch labs multi dose for a few months now and very good as good as any pharma I have used


havnt heard of them dude, they been about long? ugl as good as phamr i like the sound of lol


----------



## danp83 (Oct 16, 2011)

do ppl find that certain brands are more common in different parts of the country?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Burr labs getting good reviews atm

Prochem are good but they can be hit and miss.


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

big_jim_87 said:


> Burr labs getting good reviews atm
> 
> Prochem are good but they can be hit and miss.


yer heard that burr were a good brand ..have they not been around for a while ? dont really see much about them tbo but what you do see is good ..


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

ive heard mixed views about pro chem tbh


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

stone14 said:


> why is the banned lab banned? i no who it is i just dono whats up, are they still good to source from...


Self promotion on here I think


----------



## Robw (Aug 29, 2009)

stone14 said:


> havnt heard of them dude, they been about long? ugl as good as phamr i like the sound of lol


They are very good mate I have used nearly all there range and defo better than all the ugl I have used in the past !!


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

Global Biogen and ProChem 4me.


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

RowRow said:


> From my neck of the woods prochem aren't held in as high regard as everywhere else.
> 
> Alpha Pharma is top
> 
> ...


I had to stop my vial of tri-tren by them too f'ing strong!  ....considering using it at a very low dose towards the middle of my cycle, only got 4 ml left but thats enough for 4 weeks alongside 600mg eq and 500mg sust........


----------



## steeley (Sep 29, 2009)

Has nobody tried European Union Labs, an ugl out of Greece?

Its popular around west london and berks.

The best ugl ive tried by far. Mega pip on the prop and supertest though.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

durhamlad said:


> I had to stop my vial of tri-tren by them too f'ing strong!  ....considering using it at a very low dose towards the middle of my cycle, only got 4 ml left but thats enough for 4 weeks alongside 600mg eq and 500mg sust........


Their tren ace is meant to be powerful, powerful stuff too.


----------



## ojaysmoke (Mar 27, 2010)

RowRow:2746903 said:


> Their tren ace is meant to be powerful, powerful stuff too.


are you refereing to pro chems tren ace?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

ojaysmoke said:


> are you refereing to pro chems tren ace?


No, Pilau labs mate. 50mg/ml


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

stone14 said:


> global solutions seems good, iv not used yet tho anyone heard of them there going for pip free aas......
> 
> Prestige Healthcare UK look promising also.


using Global Solutions for my next Blast, tren-en and T350.

trying theyre T350 monday, using 1ml EW to Cruise on for afew weeks. Heard its PIP free, soon find out


----------



## no1_gym (Jan 7, 2012)

whats your thoughts of global biogen, tnt3oo etc?

have you tryed LABTECH RESOURCES?

they seem to do a load of good range of products dbol injections, winstrol etc


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

Clubber Lang said:


> using Global Solutions for my next Blast, tren-en and T350.
> 
> trying theyre T350 monday, using 1ml EW to Cruise on for afew weeks. Heard its PIP free, soon find out


Iv'e started my blast with Global Solutions t350, 2ml jabs, smooth thank feck.

I'm also fasting, 100mg tbol ed, t3, 400mg Masteron ew...i'll probably hypo all over the place.


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

Slight of hand said:


> Iv'e started my blast with Global Solutions t350, 2ml jabs, smooth thank feck.
> 
> I'm also fasting, 100mg tbol ed, t3, 400mg Masteron ew...i'll probably hypo all over the place.


Better than pro chem lol


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

apple said:


> Better than pro chem lol


i'll let you know..

iv'e only had one gripe with prochem and that was the Var. All their other stuff ime has been great.

;-)


----------



## no1_gym (Jan 7, 2012)

hi has anyone tryed the GLOBAL BRITANNIC/BIOGEN ULTRABOL 500?

please let me know


----------



## no1_gym (Jan 7, 2012)

have you tryed there ultrabol 500? if u did how did you get on with it?


----------



## iron-train (Sep 4, 2010)

Anyone heard of European Union Labs?

(EUL)


----------



## iron-train (Sep 4, 2010)

Sorry didnt read the post above.. agreed EUL is by far one of the best ive used to, and i thought it was me jst being a wimp to the test 400! Lol


----------



## BigTonle (Dec 30, 2011)

alpha pharma + prochem nothing more nothing less.


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

Prochem/ROHM and biochem labs if ur on a budget it works well!


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

British dragon for me


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> British dragon for me


Which clone ?

Bd.eu

Bd.com (same style as original ones)

Bd.com 25ml

Bd.com (newer all blue labels)

Bd (USA ugl clone )

?

Lol


----------



## skinso (Jan 12, 2011)

British dragon eu worked well for me last year


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Prochem, organon


----------



## plox (Jan 9, 2012)

global solutions are getting a lot of decent reviews here of late. not used myself though.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Gotta say im looking forward to trying & reviewing Prestige Health care even though PC is my all time favorite... Never tried ROHM before but if i get the opportunity i will


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Not saying it's better or worse than any other but I use GB, as it's cheaper for me to get and does exactly what it says on the label. Can't ask for more form a lab imo, and never had a problem with it at all....


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

Robsta said:


> Not saying it's better or worse than any other but I use GB, as it's cheaper for me to get and does exactly what it says on the label. Can't ask for more form a lab imo, and never had a problem with it at all....


is that gb pharmacuiticals matey?


----------



## scaff19 (Feb 8, 2009)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Ive used euro pharma "EP" for the last 3 years now wth good results, dont understand why its not mentioned more


just searched euro pharma and this thread came up i would be interested to see some more reviews


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

Any one any further info on Prestige health care? Considering picking up a few, also Vishnu Pharma


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

apple said:


> is that gb pharmacuiticals matey?


Global Britannic or Global Biogen as its now known I think


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

Robsta said:


> Global Britannic or Global Biogen as its now known I think


yer thought so mate ...cheers


----------



## Hardc0re (Apr 21, 2009)

BURR labs I really rate. Great price and do exactly what they say on the tin, well I mean vial.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

On my first injectable cycle at the moment. Lixus test 300, only using because I bought it about 6 months ago, when feedback was really good.

Only done 2nd injection tonight, so too early to tell I guess, am seriously thinking of ditching for some Pharma?

What do people think? Just don't want to ruin my first test cyle


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

hendrix said:


> On my first injectable cycle at the moment. Lixus test 300, only using because I bought it about 6 months ago, when feedback was really good.
> 
> Only done 2nd injection tonight, so too early to tell I guess, am seriously thinking of ditching for some Pharma?
> 
> What do people think? Just don't want to ruin my first test cyle


problem is that pharma is hugely faked now mate and the fakes are becomeing so good its hard to tell so there is also a risk when getting pharma .


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Should be ok mate. I've got a good friend who swears by them, although I personally haven't used them. IIRC it was more about the pain issues than the actual gear (strength etc)......Tbh I can't remember 100% nowadays.....Old age kicking in...


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

Robsta said:


> Should be ok mate. I've got a good friend who swears by them, although I personally haven't used them. IIRC it was more about the pain issues than the actual gear (strength etc)......Tbh I can't remember 100% nowadays.....Old age kicking in...


think the last 6 months is when the complants have started flooding in regarding both pain and underdoseing.

been a good lab in the past but seems there haveing somewhat of a bad patch


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm always sceptical of underdosing claims...The amount of labs that have been accused of it, well in all honesty, every lab has probably been accused of it by someone with a hidden agenda at somepoint.But I've only ever seen 2-3 lab results posted on here and one of them was faked.......Don't believe everything you hear on the net dude. All in all most rumours, good and bad are started by dealers on both side of the fence.

With the whole underdosing thing, it's so negligible what is saved by underdosing it just isn't worth risking nexty to nothing on the fact if someone analyzes a certain product and it's found to be underdosed, the proof would be irrefutable and plastered all over the net and said lab would never sell another bottle.....So I generally just roll my eyes at such claims tbh.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

yes Robsta you are very right bad rumors are mostly started my labs competing for the market of AAS, and its always gonna be that way cause its big profit.


----------



## Mr Mac (Jan 5, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> yes Robsta you are very right bad rumors are mostly started my labs competing for the market of AAS, and its always gonna be that way cause its big profit.


Hurry the fcuk up and run that prestige! :tongue:

Want to know if the stuffs decent.


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

Robsta said:


> I'm always sceptical of underdosing claims...The amount of labs that have been accused of it, well in all honesty, every lab has probably been accused of it by someone with a hidden agenda at somepoint.But I've only ever seen 2-3 lab results posted on here and one of them was faked.......Don't believe everything you hear on the net dude. All in all most rumours, good and bad are started by dealers on both side of the fence.
> 
> With the whole underdosing thing, it's so negligible what is saved by underdosing it just isn't worth risking nexty to nothing on the fact if someone analyzes a certain product and it's found to be underdosed, the proof would be irrefutable and plastered all over the net and said lab would never sell another bottle.....So I generally just roll my eyes at such claims tbh.


Oh yes mate I agree with you totaly and I know exactly what your saying but I have seen some heavy sources lose there rep due to lixus in

The last six months and they swear to never to stock another lixus product again .


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

Sy. said:


> Alot of lixus ive seen recently seem to be missing a ml or 2 and have faulty crimp tops.
> 
> When I used though (before new labels, bottles etc) they were spot on with zero pip


Yer the whole production of lixus has gone to pot for whatever reason, there doomed by the sounds of it .


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

I agree with what Robsta said there coz it doesn't make sense to under dose unless you want to make a quick buck or your faking a lab maybe other than that why do it as no one will be back to buy more from that lab


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

1010AD said:


> I agree with what Robsta said there coz it doesn't make sense to under dose unless you want to make a quick buck or your faking a lab maybe other than that why do it as no one will be back to buy more from that lab


thats exaclty what alot of sources are doing .........not buying lixus .


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

good to know as I wanted to try a different lab and they are what I can get hold off....oh well


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

The thing is, every man and his dog on bbing forums thinks they know more about juice than everyone else. Whilst those of us that do know simply sit back and snigger to ourselves at the utter tosh that is written. I comment where I feel I might help some people, but can't be assed getting in arguments with some Cnut who's done 1 course of sust and thinks he's now the offspring of Arnold fcuking Schwarzenegger and Albert Einstein.

You can't argue with people who have no idea in the first place. I remember on here once someone going on about a certain lab, I told him he was wrong and he ranted and raved. Yet the owner of the lab in question at that time was my training partner ffs :lol:


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

apple said:


> Yer the whole production of lixus has gone to pot for whatever reason, there doomed by the sounds of it .


in the past year, have had lixus test prop and test 400 both (months apart) crash out of solution... thats sloppy, as really, they are dissolving powder in oil and adding BA & BB, using an on-line calculator for quantities.. its not rocket science.. they make nothing..

Despite that over the past year, i've used ProChem,Lixus, Rohm and Wild Cat (i know banned here), and can't tell the diff in result between any of them.. my progress has not changed/regressed if i do a month here or there on something diff. for the past 6months or so, exclusively the banned lab.. and can't complain (sorry about the politics, just saying what my eperience has been).


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

classic lifescycle of the UGL.

This happens in cycles time and time again....lixus seem to have fecked up, the odd PC product not doing whats expected.....then labs like biogen, prestige, Vishnu and Global Solutions become the vogue.....and in 2/3 years time it will be someone else (usually suspects under a different guise)


----------



## jamo82 (Oct 23, 2011)

there's a lot of lixus up my way but ive only heard bad things about it lately also, i think were we are we dont get much choice unlike people in other areas due to networking with people etc hull's just a sh*t never seen rohm alpha-pharma scrioxx etc get pc but dont have much to compare it too and is expensive up here


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

my mates theory is to buy a load of stock from a new lab when you know theyre going to be dosed correctly, then move onto the next one. of course you get a few ugl's that take pride in making their product but on the other hand there are the odd one or two labs that go tits up but not before getting a load of cash, change their label and start all over again


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

jamo82 said:


> there's a lot of lixus up my way but ive only heard bad things about it lately also, i think were we are we dont get much choice unlike people in other areas due to networking with people etc hull's just a sh*t never seen rohm alpha-pharma scrioxx etc get pc but dont have much to compare it too and is expensive up here


dude... theres this thing called the inteweb as clarkson calls it... or the 'net to the rest of us.. it means even up in "ull you hard as nails northerners can get the same $hit at the same price as us softys down south..


----------



## Philly_1 (Jun 22, 2011)

Pro Chem or Alpha, heard lixus is shi*e


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

jake87 said:


> my mates theory is to buy a load of stock from a new lab when you know theyre going to be dosed correctly, then move onto the next one. of course you get a few ugl's that take pride in making their product but on the other hand there are the odd one or two labs that go tits up but not before getting a load of cash, change their label and start all over again


This is the sort of thing Robsta is speaking about......your mate has a theory based on what? And it can be applied to all labs based on what?

There are fakes around of the longer standing good UGL but normally of 1 or 2 of there products most popular ones are the favs for obvouise reasons, normally you can spot them a mile off if not by the look but by the price......in my experience fakes are normally 50% cheaper, common sense should tell you if it's dirt cheap it's dirt


----------



## Andy Y (Nov 22, 2010)

I am convinced a lot of has to do with polotics and back stabbing. ultimately the people loosing out are us guys who just want to train and buy a product that is what it says it is. surely that should be simple.

i recently got a free sample of cialis sent to me with my order from global solutions which i thought was a nice touch. so did the mrs. lol

I wil try and post up some pics if i can figure it out


----------

